# This man was a comic genius



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I am, of course, talking about Tommy Cooper [smiley=clown.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]. Here is a selection of his finest:

Two Aerials meet on a roof - fall in love - get married. The
ceremony was rubbish but the Reception was Brilliant.
----------------------------------------
Man goes to the doc, with a strawberry growing out of his head. Doc 
says "I'll give you some cream to put on it."
---------------------------------------------------------------
"Doc, I can't stop singing the green green grass of home." "That
sounds like Tom Jones syndrome. Is it common?" "It's not unusual."
------------------------------------------------
A guy walks into the psychiatrist wearing only clingfilm for shorts.
The shrink says, "Well, I can clearly see you're nuts."
---------------------------------------------------
A man takes his Rottweiler to the vet.
"My dog's cross-eyed, is there anything you can do for him? "
"Well," says the vet, "let's have a look at him" So he picks the dog
and examines his eyes, then checks his teeth. Finally, he says
"I"m going to have to put him down."
"What? Because he's cross-eyed?"
"No. Because he's really heavy"
---------------------------------------------------------
Guy goes into the doctor's.
"Doc, I've got a cricket ball stuck up my backside
"How's that?"
"Don't you start"
-----------------------------------------------------
"Doctor, I can't pronounce my F's, T's and H's."
"Well you can't say fairer than that then"
-----------------------------------------------------
Two elephants walk off a cliff...... boom boom!
-----------------------------------------------------
What's brown and sounds like a bell?
DUNG
-----------------------------------------------------
What do you call a fish with no eyes?
A fsh.

----------------------------------------------------------
So I went to the dentist.
He said "Say Aaaaah."
I said "Why?"
He said "My dog's died."
--------------------------------------------------------
"So I got home, and the phone was ringing. I picked it up, and said 
"Who's speaking please?" And a voice said "You are."
--------------------------------------------------------
"So I rang up my local swimming baths.
I said "Is that the local swimming baths?"
He said "It depends where you're calling from."
--------------------------------------------------------
"So I rang up a local building firm,
I said "I want a skip outside my house."
He said "I'm not stopping you."
--------------------------------------------------------
Apparently, 1 in 5 people in the world are Chinese. And there are 5 
people in my family, so it must be one of them. It's either my mum
or dad. Or my older brother Colin. Or my younger brother Ho-Cha-Chu.
But I think it's Colin.
-------------------------------------------------------------
So I was in my car, and I was driving along, and my boss rang up, 
and he said "You've been promoted." And I swerved. And then he rang 
up a second time and said "You've been promoted again." And I
swerved in.

I rang up a third time and said "You're managing director." And I went
into a tree. And a policeman came up and said
"What happened to you?" And I said "I careered off the road.
------------------------------------------------------
Now, most dentist's chairs go up and down, don't they? The one I was 
in went back and forwards. I thought "This is unusual". And the
dentist said to me "Mr Cooper, get out of the filing cabinet."
-----------------------------------------------------
So I was getting into my car, and this bloke says to me "Can you
give me a lift?" I said "Sure, you look great, the world's your 
oyster, go for it."
----------------------------------------------------------
Two fat blokes in a pub, one says to the other "your round." The
other one says "so are you, you fat g*t!!"
----------------------------------------------------------
Two cannibals eating a clown.
One says to the other "Does this taste funny to you?"
------------------------------------------------------------
Police arrested two kids yesterday, one was drinking battery acid, 
the other was eating fireworks. They charged one and let the other 
one off.
---------------------------------------------------
"You know, somebody actually complimented me on my driving today. 
They left a little note on the windscreen, it said "Parking Fine." 
So that was nice."
--------------------------------------------------------
A man walked into the doctors, The doctor said " I haven't seen you 
in a long time " The man replied "I know I've been ill"
--------------------------------------------------------
A man walked into the doctors, he said "I've hurt my arm in several
places" The doctor said "well don't go there any more"
-----------------------------------------------------------
I had a ploughman's lunch the other day. He wasn't very happy.
-----------------------------------------------------
My dog was barking at everyone the other day.
Still, what can you expect from a cross-breed.
-----------------------------------------------------------
I went to buy some camouflage trousers the other day but I couldn't
find any.
----------------------------------------------------------------
I bought some HP sauce the other day. It's costing me 6p a month for
the next 2 years.


----------

